# IPTV era begins in our area (eastern edge of middle TN)



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

After several talks with our local telephone co-op over the past 2-3 years,they are finally beginning to offer a TV service.It is very limited in its initial release,due to the facts that these services are being transmitted via phone lines and DSL service is also required.This is basically a rural area (small towns/cities) that will be getting these services in the future.I will attach links in this post to display the plans,costs and channels they are offering as of now.This is in the middle TN area,a 7-8 county area beginning just east of Murfreesboro.
http://dtccom.net/tv/dtc-tv-plans.pdf
http://dtccom.net/tv/dtc-tv-channel-guide.pdf
I noticed in what they call their "Premium Packs" they offer movie channels (HBO,ect.).But,there is no mention of any Showtime channels at this time.I called and asked about this.Their reply was that they are still in contract negotiations with Showtime and other networks at this time and hope to offer more channels soon.Their "HD Pack" is very small for starters ( 9 channels for $14.95/month with 4 of those being locals),but they also say they will be adding more HD channels as time goes by.


----------

